# Wo kann man in Nord-Holland gut angeln ??



## Angeljosch (21. Juni 2003)

Hallo, Freunde der Angelei !

Wir verbringen unseren diesjährigen Sommerurlaub (30.08.2003-13.09.2003) in Nord-Holland an der Nordseeküste in Egmond aan Zee (Nähe Alkmar / Bergen aan Zee). Leider war ich selber noch nie dort und möchte gerne dort aber auch ein paar mal angeln gehen. Leider habe ich bisher noch nichts passendes im Internet hierzu gefunden, ob oder wo man dort gut angeln gehen kann. Bei manchen Internet-Inhalten steht „Angeln in unmittelbarer Umgebung“, aber das war auch schon alles was ich gefunden habe. Dabei ist es mir eigentlich egal ob es nun an der Nordseeküste (von einer Brandung / Strand oder auch gerne einem Angelkutter) / einem See / einem Kanal usw. ist, es sollte nur in einem Umkreis von ca. bis zu max. 25 Km Umkreis von Egmond sein.

-	Wer kennt sich dort in der Gegend aus und kann
                     mit hierzu einen TIPP geben ?
-	Welche Fischarten sind dort gut zu beangeln ?
-	Wo sind die besten Stellen ?
-	Wer kennt evtl. einen LINK hierzu ?

Ich bin Euch um jede Info dankbar, denn Ihr wisst es ja selber „VORFREUDE ist die schönste Freude“ !!!!!!!!!!   

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
de` ANGELJOSCH
#h


----------



## angeltreff (21. Juni 2003)

Hallo Angeljosch,

willkommen hier im Board. Einen Teil der Antwort gibst du selber schon - die Nordsee. Stellen um Egmond aan Zee kenne ich zwar nicht, die lernst du aber schnell kennen. Einfach am ersten Abend einen Strandspaziergang machen, wenn du Glück hast siehst du Angler. Rechnen kannst Du mit Dorsch, Plattfischen oder  Wolfsbarsch. Auch das Ijsselmmer ist nicht weit weg. Ansonsten hast Du in der Gegend eine Vielzahl an Kanälen und im Süden das "Alkmaarder meer". Dort wirst du die üblichen Fische finden, insbesondere aber, wie in Nordholland üblich, viele Hechte (C&R !!) und auch Zander.
Wenn Du noch Fragen zu den Bestimmungen hast, schaue bitte hier: http://www.angeltreff.org/reisen/reise_restliches_europa/reise_niederlande/reise_niederlande.html


----------



## Angeljosch (22. Juni 2003)

Hallo Olaf,

danke Dir für deine Info.
Wie ich sehe kommst Du ja auch aus meiner Gegend! Schön !

Hast Du evtl. eine Ahnung ob es "angeltechnisch" zu Egmond aan Zee einen Link im Netz gibt ????

Oder kennt jemand von Euch einen hierzu ?????

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
de`ANGELJOSCH


----------



## angeltreff (22. Juni 2003)

Ist im Netz leider nix zu finden, hier mal die Händler in Alkmaar:

Bart Hengelsport Hekelstraat 24 1811 BM Alkmaar (072) 5348580
Hartland Hengelsport Ged. Nieuwesloot 89 1811 KR Alkmaar (072) 5128611
Gerrit Sijm Snaarmanslaan 157 1815 SG Alkmaar (072) 5116134
Dobey Alkmaar v Ostadelaan 268 1816 JG Alkmaar 
Fauna Centrum Europaboulevard 156-158 1825 SH Alkmaar (072) 5622522

Etwas weiter weg ist http://www.niprohengelsport.nl/frame_duits.html

Wirst dir die Informationen wohl vor Ort holen müssen.


----------



## Angeljosch (22. Juni 2003)

Hallo Olaf,

Schade !!! Aber habe trotzdem vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe und die Adressen der Händler in Alkmaar.

Evtl. kommen ja auch noch Info´s von anderen Usern hier im Forum !!!


----------



## Franky (22. Juni 2003)

Egmond aan Zee??? Da werden Kindheitserinnerungen wach - zumindest Angeltechnisch... 1987, 1988 und 1989 waren wir da im Urlaub. Geangelt hab ich im Burggraben der Ruine in Egmond/Binnen...
Aale und dicke Barsche bissen auf Maden, die 50 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche angeboten wurden.
Gekauft hab ich meine Köder in Egmond/Zee... Der ANgelladen war in der Fußgängerzone, Richtung See, linke Hand in einer Seitenstrasse...  Such da mal nach "Hengelsport"

Davon ab:
1996 war ich nocheinmal für ein längeres WE zu Besuch in Egmond aan Zee... Kulinarisch empfehlenswert ist das Restaurant "Zeeblick" (wenn ich mich nicht irre!!!)... Das ist auf der Ecke Seepromenade/Fußgängerzone...
Lecker Victoriabarschfilet mit Kleinstkartoffeln und Knobisauce - dazu ein kühles Amstel, serviert von der netten blonden Bedienung mit dem netten Lachen und Lächeln......:k


----------



## IjmTex (23. Juni 2003)

Hallo,
falls Du an der Nordsee angeln möchtest, kann ich Dir nur die Noordpier (Nordmole ca. 2,4 km lang) in Wijk aan Zee oder die Zuidpier (Südmole ca. 3,6 km lang) von IJmuiden empfehlen. Zu der Zeit wo Du vor Ort bist, solltest Du es unbedingt auf Wolfsbarsch versuchen. Hierzu noch einen Link www.zeebaars.nl, wo Du interessante Dinge über das Wolfsbarsch-Angeln von der Zuidpier erfahren kannst. Weitere Fischarten, die Du an der Zuidpier zu dieser Zeit auf jeden Fall antriffst, sind Meeräsche, Hornhecht, Makrele und Seezunge. Für Köder (Seeringel-, Wattwürmer, Sandaale) gehst Du am besten zum größten Angeschäft Nordhollands: Handy Fish, Kennemerstraatweg 127 in Heiloo (direkt bei Alkmaar). Eine weitere gute Angelstelle ist der Deich von Petten (Richtung Den Helder). Dort gibt es das gleiche Fischangebot. Falls Du mit dem Boot rausfahren möchtest, kannst Du das in IJmuiden oder Den Helder tun. In beiden Häfen gibt es genügend Schiffe zur Auswahl.
Gruß IjmTex


----------



## IjmTex (23. Juni 2003)

Weil ein Komma reingerutscht ist, hir noch einmal der Link:

www.zeebaars.nl


----------



## Angeljosch (23. Juni 2003)

Hallo Olaf, Hallo Franky, Hallo IjmTex

bei Euch hier im Forum fühlt man sich sofort auf anhieb wohl. Vielen Dank für die Tipps für meinen Sommerurlaub. Wenn das so weiter geht, dann muß ich wohl meine Frau und meine Tochter zuhause lassen, weil ich für Die dann bestimmt keine Zeit mehr bekomme.

Vielen Dank, vielleicht kann ich Euch ja auch mal helfen.


----------



## Angeljosch (12. Juli 2003)

Hallo an alle Angelfreunde

Habe soeben noch einen Schönen " Link - Tipp " von einem Boarder (Michael Grabow) zu meinem Thema gefunden.

Hier ist er : http://www.angeln-in-holland.de.vu/

Weiterhin viel Spaß und vielen Dank an Michael Grabow


----------

